# Cervelo S1 (2009) vs. Pinarello Paris (2008)



## ffwestphal (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello, considering building up either off the above framesets, so need to decide which is the better for my riding and size. I'm ok with Al/Co frameset, though open to further discussion! Pinarello is $1450 vs. Cervelo at $1200 (frame only of course). I'm 6-3" and 205 lbs... Ride with a local club, shorter rides of 30-60 miles.
Any advice on which of the two would be a better frame for me would be greatly appreciated! FW


----------

